# Seiko Lcd's



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi All,

Just posting pics of one at the moment but had quite a few in recently, but will post pics when they are finished.

anyway this one is A639-5060

in mint condition one or 2 scratches on the back rest MINT...released in 1981



















others that i've had in are

M354-5000 and A354-400

Cheers


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

These were the 2 i stated above came in as i bought them for spares but they were 2 good to break down and fully working


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What a cracker, the 1st one looks in excellent condition, well done


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeh its mint..the other are nice as well and worth a lot of Money so i have found out i have cleaned the straps (dishwasher..lol) just working on the glass side of things to try and remove scratches but thanks for the remarks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive had a few in my time.....Mostly gone now, although Ive kept a nice 0634 ...


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

wow thats a lot of seikos and all nice ones too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some different ones...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I must stay away from this thread..... Im getting the urges back :threaten:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

jasonm said:


> I must stay away from this thread..... Im getting the urges back :threaten:


Still got the blue bezel one, top right? Cool watches.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

minkle said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I must stay away from this thread..... Im getting the urges back :threaten:
> ...


 :sadwalk:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

LUSH....lol


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

is the first one top row a Pan-Am?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Aye......


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I still have a few, can't resist them when they show up,


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW a few....understatement of the century...LOL


----------



## jinefly (May 11, 2012)

i dont have any seikos


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lovely collection Wookie!!!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

harryblakes7 said:


> Lovely collection Wookie!!!


Ta very much :yes:


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Aye......


Could I ask what model this is? Great looking watch.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

it's a m158-5000/9


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sure, its a M158-5009 'World time' from the late 1970s, called the 'PanAm' after the airline as it was allegedly made for pilots and the green screen was easier to read in a dark cockpit ( again, allegedly ) Pretty cool watches...


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Sure, its a M158-5009 'World time' from the late 1970s, called the 'PanAm' after the airline as it was allegedly made for pilots and the green screen was easier to read in a dark cockpit ( again, allegedly ) Pretty cool watches...


Thanks, it is a very cool looking thing, will have to keep an eye out for one.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

I have one due in will put up pics when it arrives


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi have few lcd but not many seikos now did sell a lot of my lcd but back into them now.some lovely watches on this post.all the best woody77


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Great thread chaps, keep them coming ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

my two


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

What about the SBPG or does that not count as its "retro" and not vintage?


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

I was leaving it for you to post a pic ;P


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Moustachio said:


> my two


Interesting..... Im presuming its a A829 but its not a bezel Ive seen before?


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

jinefly said:


> i dont have any seikos


You only need one, then they seem to breed!!


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Interesting..... Im presuming its a A829 but its not a bezel Ive seen before?


Close, its an A826! (although not pictured I do have the remote control etc for it)

http://www.watch-id.com/sighting/alarm/seiko-a826-christopher-lloyd-back-to-the-future.html


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I still have a few although I'm not sure if they all work still, they have some weird old batteries in them, I only tend to have the more common cells now :yes:





































Cheers, John


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Ive had a few in my time.....Mostly gone now, although Ive kept a nice 0634 ...


Jason,

The one front left, an 0439A I think. Do you still have it ? If so can you advise what bracelet it's got fitted ? I have one of these and I've managed to lose one of the end pieces. The 'surviving' end piece is marked "Z100". I've been unable to get one of thse anywhere. Possibly the bracelet on yours is different and maybe still available ? Any help, as always, would be appreciated.


----------



## samb (Jun 17, 2012)

wow wookie you love your seikos


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

So many of them !!!


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

one more for you to have a Gander at.

UW02-0010 don't think it has ever been worn


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

I suddenly feel I'm back in the early 80s! I remember many of these, and a number of friends had them, particularly those from Hong Kong. The photos have magical powers as they rekindle a sense of lust which I'd forgotten I had for these, after 30 odd years.

I particularly remember the PanAm. It's making we want one all over again. Never thought I'd fancy a vintage LCD though!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Service Engineer said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ive had a few in my time.....Mostly gone now, although Ive kept a nice 0634 ...
> ...


Sorry I didnt see this post earlier, I do still have it, but I'm pretty sure it's a non branded generic straight end oyster, they are a odd one, 22mm end pieces on a about 25mm watch!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hope you don't mind the slight thread hijack as this is a rather general question I know, but its not worthy of its own thread so I thought I'd ask you experts here. What's the market/interest like for early Seiko LCD's now compared to a few years ago? Up? Down? Sideways? OK, that's four questions


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

rhaythorne said:


> Hope you don't mind the slight thread hijack as this is a rather general question I know, but its not worthy of its own thread so I thought I'd ask you experts here. What's the market/interest like for early Seiko LCD's now compared to a few years ago? Up? Down? Sideways? OK, that's four questions


 hi some do very well others not so good i think down a bit but if its a hard to find one its ok.all the best woody77.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Condition is everything Rich, ( as with most things I guess ) almost any spares are nla so anything with issues is likely to be considered either junk or a donor....

But, on balance I would say the demand has grown....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, thanks for the info gents.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

another LCD for you to have a gander at and what most likely is a vintage fake what do you think?








ZEON 0324 full working order

fake i think


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

no numbers at all on the seiko not on the movement the back or the dial which makes me think its a fieko


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jonmarkel said:


> no numbers at all on the seiko not on the movement the back or the dial which makes me think its a fieko


 hi nice zeon .the hand on the seiko do not look right .if it was a seiko it would have a seiko movement .and numbers on the casr back imho.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmmm, there is a similar one to your seiko on fleabay....... item no. 230852480948 slighty different at the bottom of the display but i reckon yours is genuine!!

I have a LCD Seiko, can't get it to work........ could be someones very cheap, message me for pic's if interested........

I do like the Seiko Memo diary of Jon........... they were mega money when new, Â£500?? something crazy price.......... they did one with stainless steel buttons too i seem to recall.......


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Some Casio digitals (and a Citizen analogue that somehow ended up in the frame :taz: )



















A FAKE Gshock that I was taken in with at the bootsale :blush2:










And a genuine old Gshock..










Sanyo Solar!!..










John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice solar John!

That Seiko is genuine, I'm sure of it, probably the wrong case back from something that fitted....


----------



## dominiquebxy (Sep 19, 2012)

all indications are that its a new model, based on yeomans blog. tried looking at the seiko sellers in the MP, but to no avail. will probably try to ask at CE and the other ADs this weekend.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow,

This takes me back.

I owned quite a few Seiko digi's when I was younger.

It's a real shame they no longer make them. I really don't like the modern lcd's. They are all horrible plasticky things.

Even the metal Casio's look and feel cheap with their chrome plated brass cases.

I liked the Seiko's as they at least had s/s solid cases, were well made and had a quality / classy feel to them.

I quite like the latest Seiko e-ink digital, but the price is quite frankly laughable........


----------



## Rymeister (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow some really nice watches here guys I have only one seiko it's a A039-5019 in amazing condition  here's a pic


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great.... Hmmmmm never really thought about getting a gold one...


----------



## Rymeister (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheers Jason I chose gold for more of a retro look  think I also need a silver one in my collection


----------

